# Jardines de Mexico



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Anyone knows this place yet?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Anyone knows this place yet?


Where is it? Details, please.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The site says Morelos, it looks like it is south of Cuernavaca.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

A new park, the largest flower and plant in the world, 52 hectars
Will post pictures later
Www.jardinesdemexico.com


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## RosaMP (Apr 7, 2014)

I've come across this, didn't realise it was new. 

Lovely pictures of it.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

RosaMP said:


> I've come across this, didn't realise it was new. Lovely pictures of it.


It's a beautiful park!
2 weeks new they told me


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The salon de evento feel to it, just does not work for me.


----------

